# Monitoring headphones for music recording



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Hello,

My headphones snapped in the middle and instead of tying them onto my head I though new headphones would be my best option. So if anyone could give me a a few suggestions that won't break the bank I would greatly appreciate it.

As for what I'm looking for, something with a good range... My usual recording is of a female voice with a large octave range ~9 or 10, and a slightly bassy acoustic guitar.

Thanks!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,

What were you using and did you like them before they broke?

Cheers,
OM


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for looking.

They're an old pair of KOSS / K6X from the eighties, and they were actually pretty good, but not the best I've heard (I have to turn the volume up fairly high to get a normal volume, but I don't know if that's the headphones or my interface - my speakers are much clearer. I don't know how much, or if, they coloured the sound, but they are stable, other than the headband, but I guess after 30 years most plastic is fragile.

I like the smaller size too, most of the huge honking sized headphones don't fit my head too well.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I have always liked Sennheiser - I find their quality excellent and the sound is very natural and transparent.
With Sennheisers you also have a wide variety of headphones to chose from.
I have on the ear HD 414 where I have replaced the foam cups several times - those sound fantastic even though they are many years old. Over the ear is good if you want to be able to hear other loud sounds in the room like the phone ringing or the doorbell.
Then I have the ones that seal around your ear and block out external sounds.

I'm a bit surprised by your comment related to your speakers - headphones should always sound better than speakers if they're of decent quality.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a pair of Audiotechnica studio monitor cans that I bought around 1998 in The Netherlands and they are amazing.

Cheers


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

An idea of the price range would help.
I typically look for some around $50.- pr so on sale, maybe $100.- list.

The Audiotechnicas tilt listed come in at $250.-, beyond what I'm willing to spend on headphones.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Sennehiser HD-280PRO's

I've had a pair for years and I love them.

They can be had for $125 or so. Probably even less. I got mine at Bay-Bloor Radio in Toronto.

They also have an amazing 32db isolation... which is just awesome for when I'm doing live gigs.

Sennheiser Canada Inc. - HD 280 PRO


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

krs said:


> I'm a bit surprised by your comment related to your speakers - headphones should always sound better than speakers if they're of decent quality.



Part of the reason for the lower quality is they haven't exactly fit snuggly against my head in a while, the other is my speakers are on the higher end.

I'm specifically looking for monitoring headphones, not anything that colours the sound, or fits in my ear. I want clear precision for something within the $150 range that I can get cheaper on sale, and sounds like the $300 range (I can ask, can't I?). If there happens to be a cheaper, surprisingly amazing quality headphone, I'm all for it.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Many friends of mine who are producers and engineers recommend audio technica ATH-M30. Under $100, great monitoring phones. I've had a pair for 2 years now. Got mine at moog audio.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

sony 7506's have very nice sound and are not too boomy, which is the part that causes hearing loss if you are wearing them a lot. they also fold if you are carrying them around. about $100 if you order them from america, including taxes and suchlike...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

krs said:


> I'm a bit surprised by your comment related to your speakers - headphones should always sound better than speakers if they're of decent quality.


That depends on the headphones and speakers in question, and your definition of "better"  I'll put my Genelec reference monitors up against a < $100 pair of headphones any day for sound quality


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Audiotechnica studio monitor cans that I bought around 1998 (Any chance of a model?)
Sennehiser HD-280PRO's
audio technica ATH-M30
sony 7506's

Thanks everyone! With this list it will make not getting side-tracked a lot easier. Now I just need to take my list and actually go try them on (if they don't fit they won't do the job either) and have a listen if possible. It will be so nice to sing and not be distracted by headphones falling off my head!

Thanks again!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

singingcrow said:


> Audiotechnica studio monitor cans that I bought around 1998 (Any chance of a model?)
> Sennehiser HD-280PRO's
> audio technica ATH-M30
> sony 7506's
> ...


MOOG AUDIO - Canada's Best Music Store Online

there's a moog in montreal as well.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> Audiotechnica studio monitor cans that I bought around 1998 (Any chance of a model?)


ATH-Pro6 is the one I have and was talking about.

Cheers


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

AKG K240 Studios for me 

Although lately I have been using M-audio Studiophile Q40s. Circumaural, good isolation.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Sennheiser HD-280 PRO 

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD-280 PRO Headphones: Electronics


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Sennheiser HD-280 PRO
> 
> Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD-280 PRO Headphones: Electronics


SOLD!

From what I read, it's the big headed people who need to be concerned with fit with these, so I have nothing to worry about in that regard, and for that price, and the 32db isolation, why not? beejacon

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, and thank you Ottawaman for taking the time to search. I can't wait!


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Grrr...! "can't be shipped to your destination". So I will take all into consideration when doing my shopping.

Thanks Again!


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Audio Technica ATH-M35 are what we use in our music recording studio, and are fantastic but good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

singingcrow said:


> Grrr...! "can't be shipped to your destination". So I will take all into consideration when doing my shopping.
> 
> Thanks Again!


Sennheiser HD 280 Pro | Studio Economik, Canada

Presumably also available for in store purchase in Montreal.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Or here:
Sennheiser HD 280 Professional Headphones|HeadphoneSolutions

or do a price match with the place Jason posted


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kelman said:


> Audio Technica ATH-M35 are what we use in our music recording studio, and are fantastic but good luck with your purchase!


Tom Lee Music - AUDIO-TECHNICA - ATH-M35 PROFESSIONAL STEREO HEADPHONES


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

krs said:


> Tom Lee Music - AUDIO-TECHNICA - ATH-M35 PROFESSIONAL STEREO HEADPHONES


Thanks krs! That's them and they are great!


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Jason H said:


> Sennheiser HD 280 Pro | Studio Economik, Canada
> 
> Presumably also available for in store purchase in Montreal.


Of course they're available in Montreal, it's not like we live on an island or anything.... Oh wait.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I love my AKG K81's. They're readily available online for your price point and beat the budget Sennheisers & Grado's in both fit and sound quality.


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

boukman2 said:


> sony 7506's have very nice sound and are not too boomy, which is the part that causes hearing loss if you are wearing them a lot. they also fold if you are carrying them around. about $100 if you order them from america, including taxes and suchlike...


I prefer the 7509's over the 7506's the range is bigger, but they're closer to the $200 mark and don't fold (personally I hate folding headphones - the hinge is a weak point and I had a few pairs of the 7506's break on the hinge after about a year or so of daily mobile use) but my 7509's have lasted 11 years and apart from some wear on the pads they're still the best I've ever used.


----------

